# Three branches at nodes instead of two



## lowerarchy (Oct 15, 2010)

I've got two cuts of endless sky (vendor Dr. Greenthumb) with three branches and fan leaves at each node instead of two. I'm wondering if this is unusual. I've never seen it before. These are just two cuts from an otherwise normal mom.

Not like it'd make a huge difference in flowering probably, but I'm going to grow 'em out as moms to see if this trait will stick or if it's just some local weirdness. Seems like I'd have a nice canopy if the new nodes alternated 60 degrees.

Any thoughts? 

Apologies for the crappy pictures but you can see the gist of it.


----------



## rzza (Oct 15, 2010)

i had a white widow do this after being fimmed. thats all i got lol


----------



## lefreq (Oct 15, 2010)

i have some cheesus with the same


----------



## d r0cK (Oct 15, 2010)

i had a strain of green crack that grew from seed that way. it turned out female, the only thing i noticed is that without any type of training it had a second cola grow instead of just 1


----------



## lowerarchy (Oct 17, 2010)

Huh, looks like no big deal then. I put 'em back in a rack and lost 'em right after I posted this. Too lazy to find them, another genetic treasure gone forever, whaddya gonna do.


----------



## 3eyes (Nov 13, 2010)

May be a polyploid plant, happy days if it is polyploid plants yield big


----------



## NietzscheKeen (Jan 29, 2013)

Mine is doing the same thing. I didn't know how to describe it. Whatever happened to your cuttings?


----------



## blueblue48 (Jan 30, 2013)

Sprouted one the same and a light fell on it, genetic treasure lost indeed


----------



## sk8punk318 (Apr 19, 2013)

It all has to do with genetics, and stress. Stress can cause extra random leaf growth, and misshaped leaves. In this case I would have to go with genetics considering you didn't say you stressed it at all, and the odds of stress causing this is such a small chance. It could be a recessive trait of that strain and just so happened to come out. I've had plants that grew buds on the base of the fan leaves. It was pretty cool lookin, but definitely didn't mess the plant up growth wise. While growing your going to encounter these type of things and just remember that all cannabis plants are not the same and that goes with humans as well.


----------



## LadyZandra (Apr 19, 2013)

Woo-hoo! You got what is known as a triploid plant!

It is genetic- and not a bad thing-- Triploids tend to have bigger bud sites IF you do not stretch it...

If it has always been this way- and is not from topping/cloning- it is a true Triploid- otherwise, it is just hinky re-growth... but again.. pretty normal and nothing to fret about!


----------



## homebrew420 (Apr 28, 2013)

Sorry but this by no means a triploid or polyploidy. Standard cannabis has an opposite then alternate, in flower generally, form of phylotaxy. The plant you describe is showing a whorled form. There is no means other that lookong to the chromosomes to tell tri/polyploidy. Yes it is probably genetic and generally corrects itself after 5th node. Not good not bad just different.

Good luck


----------

